# Flash for Canon 60mm lens



## davholla (Aug 22, 2016)

I like my Canon 60mm lens and for most photos I am happy using the pop up flash.  Although it could be better it is a good compromise with ease of use.

Please bear in mind that all my photos are aimed to make me good at taking photos when I am in the cloud forest when I go to Colombia on holiday and so techniques must not be too difficult to use in the field and carry in a backpack.  Although I want my photos I take here in the UK to be good, that is a secondary aim 




IMG_8375grasshopper by davholla2002, on Flickr

or



IMG_8216butterfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

(I am a big fan of itchydogimages and I like the black backrounds that I often get, like he does, I know some people hate this and I like their photos too which is strange.)

However for beetles I don't like the effect.  Any ideas?



IMG_8342beetle by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

